# Pirates of the Caribbean 3D Background



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

I was inspired by Ryans125g ship in his tank, he was asking for ideas on a background and I offered to make the Pirates of the Caribbean skull logo for him as a background... Some of you may already know, I am working on a background for a 20 gallon tank for myself so I am juggling them at the same time. Also building a small stand for my 20 gallon and putting tile in my home, but the tile is just gonna have to wait :lol:

Well, to cut this short here is how I started and a sneek peek of the background...


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

Awesome! Was just reading the original post. I'm glad you're doing this, because I have been curious on this 
DIY background stuff. Only, I want rocks and caves... But I am the Least artistic person I know :lol:

Anyway, this looks great so far. What are you using to shape that skull? Sand paper?

opcorn:


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> Awesome! Was just reading the original post. I'm glad you're doing this, because I have been curious on this
> DIY background stuff. Only, I want rocks and caves... But I am the Least artistic person I know :lol:
> 
> Anyway, this looks great so far. What are you using to shape that skull? Sand paper?
> ...


Thanks! Yeah, knife, soldering tool and sand paper.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

Right on. Gonna have to give this a shot. Foam is cheap :thumb:


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

* Mightyevil*, it looks great! :thumb:


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

DanniGirl said:


> * Mightyevil*, it looks great! :thumb:


Thank you!

I can't wait to go home and work on it some more. I think I am going to remove the skull from the rest of the styro and work on it as a separate piece to be able to shape it more easily and then adding the skull to the background. Right now I am trying to get the basic shape and make references of where the details go, that is by no means anything close to what it should look like, it is like a brainstorm, if that makes sense...


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

cant wait to see it in the tank with the ship reck


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

So, I think I shaved a little too much off the top of the skull, I will probably use some pond foam to make it better but that stuff is very difficult to shape. Should have made the whole skull bigger so I could detail it better but then I dont think the rest of the background would have fit the tank...

Here are the updated pictures... the black pond foam really messes with how it looks, gonna go put some colored drylok on it so it can be seen better.


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## meowstan (Apr 13, 2012)

That looks very nice! I agree with Sobriety, I want to try a rocky backgrouns too. but drawing stick people is a challenge. My kids are pretty artistic, maybe they can help me make one for a 55 I picked up earlier this week. I fot goes well, I would then do my 150.

P.S. I watched that same comedy special last nite.


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

needs red LED's in the eye's ...... just my opinion ... looks good


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

mightyevil said:


>


This is awesome..... opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

meowstan said:


> That looks very nice! I agree with Sobriety, I want to try a rocky backgrouns too. but drawing stick people is a challenge. My kids are pretty artistic, maybe they can help me make one for a 55 I picked up earlier this week. I fot goes well, I would then do my 150.
> 
> P.S. I watched that same comedy special last nite.


Thank you! Yeah, I am a biotope type of guy too. LOL, just use a reference picture to guide you, doesnt necessarily have to look the same but it will help. Best of luck!

Oh, and the comedy special was too funny! What a coincidence...



SobrietyRocks707 said:


> mightyevil said:
> 
> 
> > rp-photo said:
> ...


 Thanks!



rp-photo said:


> needs red LED's in the eye's ...... just my opinion ... looks good


Yeah, I definitely thought about that but that will be up to the owner to put in, again, what a coincidence...


----------



## Gags (Mar 23, 2012)

Now waiting for you to finish it and out that in tank.


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

when your done ....

you can make me a 48" long and 10" high styro rock feature lol

edit: well not full maybe like 32"


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

rp-photo said:


> when your done ....
> 
> you can make me a 48" long and 10" high styro rock feature lol


 :thumb:


----------



## ryans125g (Jul 18, 2011)

wow so far so good looks pretty crazy im so siked i could bearly sleep this weekend


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

that looks better and better every time i see it keep up the good work im siked to see it in that tank


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks guys! I had things going on this weekend including mothers day so no updates but will try to get back to working on it tonight.


----------



## ryans125g (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow awesome job so far great lookin


----------



## meowstan (Apr 13, 2012)

Any updates? I am anxious to see the final product!


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry, no new updates yet. I have been a little busy with other projects but I will try to continue this again soon.


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

dang you had my hopes up when i seen that this thred was finly see it


----------

